# Australia Calling Re:M/T Storheim.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Help Wanted
Any detail and image of vessel M/T Storheim,once again think she was a Scandinavion Build 1951, became R W Miller in the early 1960s and worked on the Australian coast for a number of years.
Clive.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

I guessed this one would be coming!-- obviously from;
_n July 1964 Miller won approval to import the tankers, Björdholm (Millers McArthur) and Storheim (R. W. Miller), on condition that he contract for two tankers with Australian shipyards within a year and for a third tanker within two years, and that he place a written undertaking with the collector of customs. _

Here she is in 1951(looks very similar to the aeial view of Bjorgholm to me):


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks John.
For your image of Storheim very much appreciated.I would still like to find her Build+Fate details, does anyone know. I should be able to post both these vessels in their late guies when owned by R W Millers (Aust) shortly, again thank you.
Clive.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

"R. W. Miller", built Eriksbergs M/V A/B, 1951 as "Storheim". 11741grt, 18400 dwt, 559'04" x 70'00" x 30'04.75" draught. Renamed in 1964 and in 1973 at the end of her charter was returned to her owners.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Getting close to finalising detail on this vessel Thanks Dave for your input.
Regards,
Clive.
Dave in the image just above Storheim looks quite small she always looked a bit bigger in my memory what do you think.


----------



## Ulf Harrison (Jun 13, 2005)

Check this link
http://amol.org.au/newcastle/greta/rwmco.html


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Ulf. I have been able to glean quite alot from that site did have a limited knowledge of R W Miller through their connection with Ampol ete in the 1970s.Now have images and detail of all the tanker fleet that they had from the early 1960s - to the mid 1980s until the Howard Smith takeover, thanks once again to members for their help also.
Regards.Clive.


----------

